# Corrine pheasant hunting



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I heard about how Corrine charges $15 and you can hunt some land up there, I understand they are planted pen birds, does anybody have any experience with this hunt?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes i do. it over now. what would you like to know ?


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it worth the time, are the birds any good or do you have to step on them to get them to fly, I spoke with a guy up there and he told me about the 3 days its good for and everything else, i'm stuck to other areas this year. I was just wondering if in your opinion it is worth doing it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

some birds you do have to step on them to get them up. so time they will flush a head of you to. I have been hunting up there for my hole life and every year it going down. I didnt go this year but a nother guy did and he said it was bad. they didnt see a bird and they had other hunters right next to them. I got spots that i like to hunt up there. I think to do good you have to have a dog if not they will just run or sit tight on you.They are geting more people up there every year and some farmers are tyaking there land out because people are shooting at the rooster when they fly by there cows.two years ago we seen some realy nice rosters and they where in a field that i like to hunt but teh farmer took it out of the hunting because of some a holes decided to shoot under his cows. i hope this help you out.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hunted it this year for the first time, while it is a very nice idea, I could not believe the quantity of hunters in such a small area. Everything had been hunted by about 10 am. While we did get two birds, they were both clearly planted birds. It was fun and good for a two-hour hunt, but they were all gone after that. I have heard that one of the largest land owners will be withdrawing their land next year based on the nazi style of management by the head organizer. I thought it was a little odd how they make everyone (including the landowners) stay on pavement. While they do need to keep it organized, the elderly Japanese organizer guy threatened to ban us as we asked about going down a private dirt road, that I had written permission to enter--what a nut!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the elderly Japanese organizer guy threatened to ban us as we asked about going down a private dirt road, that I had written permission to enter--what a nut!that same a hole try to run me off the road one year by cuting me off and said he was going to take y tag from me so i could not hunt there any more. he is a A HOLE Big time. i dont like him or any of his people.he thinks he godf or something. What land is pulling out of it from next year ?i wounder if it another field i liek to hunt.if so i guess i will be done up there.


----------

